# Lindsay Lohan: Courtney Love als Suchtberaterin



## Stefan102 (3 Dez. 2011)

​
Ob gerade sie die Richtige für diesen Job ist? Courtney Love (47) ist für ihre Drogen- und Alkoholeskapaden bekannt. Immer wieder gerät sie durch ihr fragwürdiges Verhalten in die Schlagzeilen. *Doch trotzdem will jetzt ausgerechnet die Kurt Cobain-Witwe die neue Suchtberaterin von Lindsay Lohan (25) sein.*

Die Sängerin, die mittlerweile ihre Drogensucht erfolgreich überwunden habe, wolle ihre Erfahrung jetzt an die skandalumwitterte Lindsay weitergeben. LiLo checkte bereits fünf Mal in eine Sucht-Klinik ein, doch die Therapiemaßnahmen blieben bisher angeblich ohne Erfolg. Courtney sagte dazu gegenüber dem Details-Magazin: „Ich habe mich Lohan angenommen, weil es niemand anderes machen wird. Sie ist weiter unten, als ich es war, denn damals gab es keine Internet-Klatschseiten“.

Lohan machte in der letzten Zeit vor allem durch ihren Sozialdienst im Leichenschauhaus und ihrem kurzen Gefängnisaufenthalt auf sich aufmerksam. Viele „Experten“ gaben ihr bereits nicht ganz ernstgemeinte Tipps, wie sie nach den ganzen Skandalen ihre Karriere wieder in Schwung bringen könnte. So wurde ihr geraten, es als Prostituierte zu probieren oder sogar gesagt, dass sie nur tot erfolgreich sein könne. Und jetzt bietet sich auch noch Courtney an, der jungen Schauspielerin wieder auf den richtigen Weg zu helfen. Ob Lindsay selbst überhaupt etwas von ihrer selbsterklärten Beraterin weiß und was sie davon hält, ist nicht bekannt.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Franky70 (3 Dez. 2011)

Courtney Love als Suchtberaterin...

Klar, macht Sinn! Courtney kommt gut an das Zeug ran und berät Lindsay, was so richtig knallt...


----------



## krawutz (4 Dez. 2011)

Braucht Fräulein Lohan nicht. Wenn sie clean ist und vielleicht sogar noch versucht zu arbeiten - wer interessiert sich dann noch für sie ?


----------



## Q (5 Dez. 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Courtney Love als Suchtberaterin...
> 
> Klar, macht Sinn! Courtney kommt gut an das Zeug ran und berät Lindsay, was so richtig knallt...




das ist also der gleiche Sinn wie ein Studienberater, der beim Studium hilft...


----------

